# Question about NCEES sample problems 519 and 536, Mechanical



## jccaclimber (Apr 7, 2013)

In the NCEES review problems (mechanical) problem 519 and 536 ask questions about the same lead screw. In 519 they use the average of the minor and major diameters, and in 536 they use only the minor diameter. What is the reasoning for one vs. the other, or am I simply failing to comprehend some basic principle?

The only other problem I had was with #138 and was covered in the errata:

http://cdn3.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Study-Material_2011-PE-MEC-SQS-errata.pdf


----------

